# Fav. Christmas song...



## Alex (Dec 3, 2002)

Whats everyone's fav. Christmas song... not a Christmas type, then whats your fav winter song... I don't know....

Mine is :

The Wexford Carol 

I only know about it from The Irish Tenors holiday cd... maybe they are the only ones to sing it.. I don't know, but I like it...


----------



## dualcube (Dec 3, 2002)

the hannukah song - adam sandler


----------



## wdw_ (Dec 3, 2002)

One of my favorites is The Drifters version of White Christmas. Mostly because I like singing it.

You might remember it in Home Alone right before Kevin put on the after shave.


----------



## mdnky (Dec 4, 2002)

Put a second in for the hannukah song.


----------



## edX (Dec 4, 2002)

i think i would have to go with the ones by the Boss, john lennon and the kinks. i forget the names right now but i'll probaly hear them on the radio soon and then know. or somebody else will post them for me. 

actually i know the kinks - Father Christmas

hey, jingle bell rock is always fun too.


----------



## uoba (Dec 4, 2002)

[scrooge-mode] Bah... I can't stand Xmas songs...  [/scrooge-mode]


----------



## Inline_guy (Dec 4, 2002)

Little Drummer Boy


----------



## twister (Dec 4, 2002)

Humm ...

All I Want For Christmas Is You - Vince Vance and the Velance
OR
Zat You Santa Claus - Garth Brooks
OR
Mary Christmas From The Family - Dixie Chicks

Mmm good stuff.

National Lampoons Christmas Vacation Theme is a good one too.

Twister


----------



## mystique (Dec 5, 2002)

My favs: *I'm Gettin Nuttin' For Christmas*  by Jimmy Boyd

and *Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas* by anyone and everyone that sings it.

*Ed: * John Lennon had a Christmas song out called *So This is Christmas* that might be the one you were thinking of.

Oh, and we mustn't forget my mentor's Christmas tune: *Santa Baby*  by Madonna (of course)


----------



## b3s (Dec 5, 2002)

yeah, it's *so this is christmas*...have it in itunes, one of my fav lennon songs...

and what the hay...my fav christmas song...well, behind handel's messiah, that is.


----------



## mystique (Dec 5, 2002)

OH...the one really popular Springsteen song for Christmas was called *Merry Christmas, Baby*, but he's done some others like *Santa Claus in Coming to Town*


----------



## adambyte (Dec 5, 2002)

Barenaked Ladies and Sarah McLauchlan do a fantastic job of "God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen" (with a little "We three Kings" mixed in). Definitely very good stuff.


----------



## edX (Dec 5, 2002)

thanks mystique and b3s - tha's the lennon song alright. and Santa Claus in Coming to Town is the springsteen song i like.

of course when i was a kid, my favorites were 

i saw mommy kissing santa claus
and
all i want for christmas is my two front teeth.


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 27, 2003)

since the holiday season is fast upon us ill post a few christmas tunes
The Charlie Brown Christmas CD -awesome stuff
anything by Manheim Steamroller - there just sweet
Emerson, Lake and Palmer "I believe in Father Christmas"
"Let it Snow" Boyz 2 Men
Barry Manilow "Silent Night/Guess There Ain't No Santa Claus"
Frank Sinatra "The Little Drummer Boy"

ok i love christmas/holiday music as you can see


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 27, 2003)

I guess I'm still a little kid, but one of the most beautiful Christmas songs I know is *Once Upon A December* from Disney's Anastasia


----------



## qwikstreet (Oct 28, 2003)

All I want for Christmas is a hippopatamus

I don't know who sings it. It was on a goofy christmas album i have with funny yet corny songs.


----------



## Cat (Oct 28, 2003)

I like the merry christmas album by the King's Singers with Iri te Kanawa (sp?). Very good and funny. 

But "Microsoft Christmas spoof" by Weird Al is also very nice ...


----------

